# Teich ohne folie?



## gollnir (19. Mai 2011)

hab mal ein wenig das i-net durchgeforstet und muss jetzt doch mal hier die frage stellen...

ist es möglich einen teich anzulegen ohne fertigteich und folie bei sandigem boden?

interessiert mich echt brennend....grad wie man sowas abdichtet und wie lang man freude an so einem teich hat

freuemich auf zahlreiche antworten


----------



## muschtang (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

ja....mit ton!


----------



## Sven Horstedt (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Moin .

Möglich ist das mit Lehm , Ton oder " Montigeel " als Matten oder als Pulver welches dann
eingefräßt wird .
Wird oft bei Klärteichen oder Regenrückhaltebecken verwendet .  
Bei fachgerechtem  Einbau sind alle drei möglichkeiten dicht .

mfg sven


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Servus gollnir,
hatte ich bei mir auch schon überlegt, da ich beim Aushub auf lehmhaltigen Boden
gestossen bin. In der Aushubphase hatte ich mal einen Platzregen und das Wasser blieb
dann tagelang auf annähernd gleichem Stand. (Ca. 1 cm Verlust pro Tag).
Also bei sehr lehmhaltigen Boden ist das durchaus möglich.
LG Markus


----------



## gollnir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

ich vermute mal beton müsste dann auch ne möglichkeit sein oder?
ich weiß nur nich ob man die ganze geschichte dann versiegeln müsste um den beton zu schützen

damit man nich nackte betonwände im teich hat könnte man alles vieleicht mit ner kokosfasermatte oder ähnlichem  belegen und schon sollte nichts mehr davon sichtbar sein


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Hallo gollnir,

Beton kann eine Alternative sein, besonders bei Hochteichen. Um Risse zu vermeiden, sollten unbedingt Baustahlmatten mit eingearbeitet werden. Bei entsprechender Auslegung und Verdichtung ist Beton auch Wasserdicht. In meinem Vorstellungsbeitrag (Link unten) findest Du auch eine Beschreibung meiner Vorgehensweise.
Für mein Vorhaben war Beton sicher erforderlich. Für ebenerdige Teiche ist man mit Folie besser bedient.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gollnir (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

da hast du aber nen sehr schönen teich nikolei

meine frage zur mischung: muss das unbedingt joghurtfeucht sein oder würde auch erdfeucht gut verdichtet reichen?
muss man da noch was auf ddie oberfläche tun oder kann man prinzipiel gleich wasser nach dem aushärten reinschütten?


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Hallo gollnir,

erdfeuchte Mischung mußt Du sehr fest stampfen. Für Anschlüsse an bereits vorhandenen Beton ist es mit flüssigem Beton sicherer. Beim Stampfen verformt sich auch sehr schnell die Verschalung, sofern vorhanden.
Ich habe den Beton nicht versiegelt. Mein Teich verliert ca. 100 Liter Wasser am Tag, die ich mit Brunnenwasser ersetze. Hätte ich gründlicher gearbeitet wäre er sicher dichter. Ich hatte an zwei Stellen überlagerten Zement verarbeitet und habe nun dort Sickerwasser durch den Beton. Für die Natursteineinfassung ist das sogar von Vorteil, weil die in die Fugen eingesetzten Planzen immer leicht bewässert werden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

naja wenn ich tatsächlich mal in die planung für so einen teich gehen sollte (mein frauchen hab ich schon fast überzeugt) dann würde dieser ein naturteich werden sprich: ohne nennenswerte anschlüsse....

ich könnte also mit sehr gut verdichtetem erdfeuchten beton eine wasserdichte teichschale hinbekommen....
ein folienteich wäre zwar auch eine überlegung wert, da der arbeitsaufwan geringer ist...aber so könnte man einen teich nach seinen vorstellungen eine naturnahe form ohne falten geben ie noch dazu, meiner meinung nach, günstiger sein müsste


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

so ich hab mal meine freie zeit dafür verwendet einiges an informationen zusammenzustellen...vieleicht bringt das ja auch einigen teichliebhabern neue anregungen
Wir gehe jetzt einfach mal von einem teich beliebiger größe aus.
anfangen werd ich mal mit den nachteilen 
zum einen können sich Risse bilden...diese sind recht schwer zu reparieren da meist rund um den riss material abgetragen werden muss um ihn anschließend wieder fachgerecht zu verschließen. Sollte man sich irgendwann mal dafür entscheiden wird man ihn nur mit einem presslufthammer und einem entsorgungssplatz wieder los.
Ferner muss man ziemlich genau auf die dicke, bewährung und anschließende versiegelung achten da man sonst wieder das problem mit den rissen bekommen wird.
Eine anschließende veränderung des teiches ist auch nur schwer möglich aber mit entsprechenden geräten machbar...

verbessert oder ergänzt mich wenn ich was vergessen sollte

Vorteile:
Die langlebigkeit von kunsteinen (beton) ist unumstritten und bei richtiger pflege hällt er ein leben lang. Will man bei diesem teich das wasser ablassen kann es hier nicht passieren das material, wie bei folie, eventuel abrutscht. Des weiteren hat man hier eine feste form die nicht von tieren durchlöchert werden kann (__ enten, hunde, gänse, etc.). Beton erlaubt eine fertigung nach eigenen vorstellungen und wünschen die hier gänzlich ohne falten (auch wenn verklebt sieht man die falten noch) erlaubt

nun zum bau:

zuerst sucht man sich den besten standort aus, am besten halbschattig, und steckt sich den entstehenden teich mit stöckern oder stangen ab.
Man hebe die zukünftige teichanlage (Baugrube aus) undd modeliert sich schon einmal grob die formen die man haben möchte (Pflanzzonen, Sumpfzonen, uferbereich, etc)
habt ihr eure form gewählt und seit euch völlig sicher das ihr euren teich in der form herstellen wollt könnt ihr nun mit der Betonierung beginnen, denkt bitte daran das der teich am besten in einem guss erfolgen sollte um Nahtstellen zu vermeiden an denen sich eventuel risse bilden können. Am besten ihr wählt eine Betonmischung von 1:4. der Sand sollte unterschiedliche Körnung enthalten, das macht den beton ddruckfester.
Insgesamt benötigt ihr eine Betondicke von ca. 20cm, habt ihr die erste schicht (10cm) Erdfeuchten beton aufgetragen gebt ihr nun eine stahlmatte hinzu (diese gibt den beton die nötige steifigkeit und verhindert risse durch zu hohe spannungen imbeton).
ist die armierung ausgelegt kommt die nächste schicht beton drauf...Nun wird verdichtet...habt ihr eine schalung angebracht könnt ihr mit einer rüttelplatte verdichten, habt ihr diese nicht dann nehmt einen handstampfer aus dem straßenbau oder ein brett und einen hammer

jetzt beginnt das warten bis der beton ausgehärtet ist und ihr weiter machen könnt....denkt dran den beton regelmäßig zu wasser damit er nich austrocknet und sich keine risse bilden
während der trocknungsphase kann man sich so langsam aber sich über eine versiegelung gedanken machen...leider kann ich nur das wiedergeben was ich im i-net herausgefunden hab...es gibt anscheinend mehrere möglichkeiten...zum einen mit folie auslegen...würde ich aber nich machen denn dann hätte man sich den ganzen beton auch sparen können. dann gibt es die möglichkeit GFK zu verwenden. Es gibt auch verschiedene Dichtschlämme, ddie wohl aber nicht im baumarkt erhältlich sind. Dann haben wir noch die möglichkeit der Flüssigfolie, die aber sehr teuer sein soll, oder einen schwimmbadlack, der muss allerdings alle paar jahre erneuert werden muss....vieleicht habt ihr noch weitere möglichkeiten der abdichtung. Wie ihr euch entscheidet bleibt euch schlussendlich selbst überlassen, ich persönlich würde mich für Dichtschlamm entscheiden.

So weit so gut,euer teich ist fertig (Natürlich nur das becken)
sollte euch der kahle, nackte beton nicht gefallen dann legt ihn mit einer kokosfasermatte oder ähnlichem aus und bepflanzt diese....und schon ist kein beton mehr sichtbar.

das sind natürlich nur meine ideen und falls ich was nich bedacht habe dann schreibt einfach munter drauflos


----------



## sl-power (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Hallo Gollnir,

da du den Betonteich mit einem "normalen" Folienteich vergleichst, vielleicht noch ein Tipp für eine alternative Variante, die aus meiner Sicht beide Vorteile miteinander vereint. 

Hast du dir schon mal das Naturagart-Prinzip mit Folie, Verbundmatten und Vermörtelung angeschaut?



gollnir schrieb:


> Vorteile:
> Die langlebigkeit von kunsteinen (beton) ist unumstritten und bei richtiger pflege hällt er ein leben lang. Will man bei diesem teich das wasser ablassen kann es hier nicht passieren das material, wie bei folie, eventuel abrutscht. Des weiteren hat man hier eine feste form die nicht von tieren durchlöchert werden kann (__ enten, hunde, gänse, etc.). Beton erlaubt eine fertigung nach eigenen vorstellungen und wünschen die hier gänzlich ohne falten (auch wenn verklebt sieht man die falten noch) erlaubt



Damit hast du eine absolut faltenfreie Oberfläche und der Teich ist sicher gepanzert gegen alle von dir genannten Gefahren.

Zusätzlich ist der Teich zu 100% dicht, und du hast keine laufenden Folgekosten durch tägliches Nachfüllen an Frischwasser.

Das ganze ist auch wesentlich einfacher zu bauen, als ein dichter Betonteich. Ich denke dafür brauchst du sehr gutes Material, viel viel Fachwissen im Betonbau und Statik, und musst sehr gründlich arbeiten (Schalungen, Armierungsstahl). Ein späteres Mini-Leck verursacht nicht nur Wasserkosten und evtl. Schäden in der Umgebung, sondern kann spätestens im nächsten Winter auch eine Schwachstelle für einen Frostschaden sein.

Schau dir einfach mal meinen Teichbau-Tread an, dann siehst du, wie ich es gemacht habe.

Wegen den Kosten müsstest du das halt mal genau durchrechnen. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das ein dichter Betonteich günstiger ist, als ein "normaler" Folienteich.  Mit den Verbundmatten von Naturagart, wird's natürlich schon noch etwas teuerer. Aber im Nachhinein bin ich sehr froh, das Geld investiert zu haben. 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

Hallo Gollnir,

hast du dich schon mal schlau gemacht was richtiger beton kostet? habe mal schnell bei gogle nach preisen gesucht ==> http://www.transportbeton-ingolstadt.de/TBI_Preisliste_2011.pdf 

da wird der teich ganz schön was kosten - und nachträgliche änderungen fast unmöglich.

da hat der sebastian schon recht: normaler folienteich nach NG wird billiger sein


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

@sl-power hab mir das grad mal ein wenig angeschaut....des bildet wirklich eine alternative zu bisher herkömmlichen teichbau...
Die Verbundmatten sehen ein wenig aus wie kunstrasen, aber die struktur wird sicher ein wenig anders sein, oder?
@mitch klar kostet das ein wenig aber mit der richtigen mischung (vorrausgesetzt man mischt selber) lassen sich die kosten in grenzen halten....das was wirklich teuer wird sind die stahlmatten....für einen fertigbeton den man nur noch schütten muss würde ich mich auch nicht entscheiden da er auf die gesamt zu verarbeitende menge wirklich zu teuer wird


noch mal ein nachtrag zu meinem vorherigen post:
wenn sich tatsächlich mal risse im beton bilden dann kann man diese mit kunstharz oder flüssigfolie sicher wieder abdichten. Habe grad einige Beiträge in anderen foren dazu gefunden und es scheint eine sichere un langlebige möglichkeit zu sein risse problemfrei zu schließen


----------



## sl-power (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*



gollnir schrieb:


> @sl-power hab mir das grad mal ein wenig angeschaut....des bildet wirklich eine alternative zu bisher herkömmlichen teichbau...
> Die Verbundmatten sehen ein wenig aus wie kunstrasen, aber die struktur wird sicher ein wenig anders sein, oder?



Ja, das ist so ähnlich wie ein Kustrasen. Das sind Kustfasern, die fest mit einer dünnen PVC-Folie verbunden sind. Die Folie wird dann punktuell auf die eigentliche Teichfolie verklebt (nur, das es während der Montage nicht verrutscht), und die Kunstfasern sind dann eigentlich nur die Haftschicht für den Beton bzw. Mörtel. Nach dem Aushärten hast du dann eine dünne Betonschicht über der Teichfolie. Ich hab das ganze dann noch mit Sand berieselt, um statt der grauen Betonoberfläche eine sandige Oberfläche zu erhalten.

Bestell dir einfach mal den kostenlosen Naturagart-Katalog. Da sind dann von allen Folien, dem Vlies und den Ufer- und Verbundmatten kleine Probestückchen mit dabei. Dann kann man sich die Sache besser vorstellen und mal unverbindlich anschauen.


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

gute idee ich glaub das werd ich mal tun...

hab mich gleich weiterbelesen wenn man auf den Beton einen putz aufträgt mit einer gewebematte könnte man das selbe ergebniss erziehlen....zusätzlich könnte man sich eine art waschbeton anfertigen damit man dann nich diese glatten betonwände hat und den teich damit verputzen


----------



## gollnir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

hab jetzt eine weitere möglichkeit gefunden die kosten um einiges einzudämmen...

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit Schalsteine zu verwenden...damit lassen sich auch individuelle formen gestalten und der arbeitsaufwand verringert sich zudem auch noch..
um die versiegelung mit silolack, flüssigfolie oder dichtschlämme wird man trotzdem nicht herumkommen.
Abgesehen vom finanziellen aspeckt muss man bei der schalsteinbauweise auch nich den ganzen teich in einem stück gießen sondern kann ihn reihe für reihe bauen was besonders gut ist wenn man für den bau nicht genug zeit an einem tag aufbringen kann


----------



## gollnir (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich ohne folie?*

einen schönen sonntag wünsche ich....

hab wieder weitergeforstet und hab die möglichkeit gefunden einen teich aus feldsteinen zu mauern

(Die möglichkeit ist nur ein beispiel für schräge "Teichwände" wenn man ohne schalung arbeitet)
hierbei baut ban sich zuerst eine Bodenplatte die den späteren teichgrund darstellt...die grundform des teiches wird wie auch beim folienteich in den boden "geschnitzt".
Danach die wände mit einer dünnen schicht beton auskleiden, auf diese dünne schicht kommt nun eine armierung (ich würde hasendraht nehmen) dann wieder eine dünne schicht beton und fest andrücken. auf eure nun gefertigte unterlage könnt ihr anfangen eure feldsteinmauer zu setzen. Nun bleibt es euch offen ob ihr nur verfugt oder noch mal einen putz auftragt (in jedem fall ist es wichtig die oberflächen mit dichtschlämmen und/oder silolack oder ähnlichem zu behandeln da die mauer als solche nicht dichthalten wird.

Solltet ihr euch für das verputzen entscheiden dann würde ich empfehlen dies genauso zu gestalten wie die unterlage der mauer...also dünne schicht beton(putz) hasendraht oder armierung und wieder dünne schicht beton(putz) und alles gut verdichten damit keine luftpolster entehen und später die gefürchteten risse


Sollten euch einmal risse entstehen so könnt ihr diese, nach ablassen des wasser unter rissniveau, mit diversen kunstharzen und/oder Dichtschlämmen bearbeiten....laut vielen aussagen die ich gefunden habe sind das die gängigsten methoden um risse dauerhaft zu schließen....wärs kompliziert mag kann natürlich großzügig den riss herausschneiden und anschließend mit beton ausgießen und anschließend wieder mit dichtschlämme abdichten


----------

